# Business Forum Rules



## Relle

1) SMF encourages active membership and *requires *a minimum of (50) posts & (3) months membership before posting, or be a SMF Supporting Member.
2) Only one link per member per post , others will be deleted.
3) All attempts to post inquiries relating to business matters outside of the Business section in order to skirt the above stated rules and requirements will be deleted. These rules may seem to be overly strict, but is for the protection of our board and membership, and no exceptions will be made.


----------



## Soapstars

Hi there, I just had a look at those 3 rules but cannot see what I have done wrong? What was it that I did please?


----------



## toxikon

Soapstars said:


> Hi there, I just had a look at those 3 rules but cannot see what I have done wrong? What was it that I did please?



You only have 38 posts - the minimum is 50.


----------



## IrishLass

> 1.) SMF encourages active membership and *requires *a minimum of (50) posts & (3) months membership before posting.


 
Not only do you need a minimum of 50 posts, but _also_ a minimum of 3 month's membership. You only have 38 posts and 1 month as a member.


IrishLass


----------

